# Lizard ID



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

I was just going through the longest thread in the world and on page 18 I saw a very cool looking lizard. I was wondering if anyone knew what it might be? Hopefully the pic shows up.



jehitch said:


>


Thank You.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Looks like a newt or salamander to me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is a red spotted newt (Notophthalmus viridescens). 

Ed


----------



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank You. That thing looks awesome!


----------

